# Samsung 27" Class 1080p LED HDTV T27B350ND



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just got this here below from Costco.

2 in 1: HDTV, Monitor Combo

Samsung 27" Class 1080p LED HDTV T27B350ND

http://www.costco.com/Samsung-27"-Class-1080p-LED-HDTV-T27B350ND.product.11764823.html

http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LT27B350ND/ZA

Right now it's just a TV using the very small and broken down ATT on the roof and WOW I love ot.
After all this years seeing comcast down grade the images for CRT TV's and I have seen it on many other TV's so know it was not just my TV.
Will drop Comcast TV and use the roof top ATT only and save money to pay for this nice new cheap TV.

I have been wanting to get a LCD for years and keep putting it off and was wanting to get a 42".

May be some better then this one here but for the price it's great and I am very happy with it. Only sad part id Costco ad says "Picture In Picture" that would of been great but really look at all I get for $249.99 after the $50.00 off is a good deal. Other thing I can't get unless are the 1080p without the HDMI hookup and some other added things that you only get with the PC hook up. 
Computer does not have HDMI . But they give you the VGA cable for that too.

My Dell Vostro 410 came with a 20" Monitor so 27" will be a big move up. The Dell Monitor is hooked uo to the DVI on the computer and monitor. Came out with the HDMI after I got mine.

The USB Media Player is very nice and will make me do more work and download higher versions of videos.
Got to redo the video and music/sound folders to make it more easy to view from the remote and may just get another USB drive just for "video and music/sound" because they are a lot cheaper now. Love how this works. Will show pictures also. You can put checkmark by any and it will play them.

Who really know what other things can be done once I hook the computer to the Monitor but that will not be any time soon because this is in the bedroom. Also not sure I want to. I do and don't because I would love the big monitor and 27" about 2 feet in front of you looks great or the TV does. But to watch TV in bed it needs to be up higher.

Will need to go from computer dvi to monitor hdmi so will have to buy that or use the vga cable on the TV but that is a down grade.
http://www.axecrew.com/comparison-guide-to-hdmi-vs-vga-vs-dvi/

Edit:
Looks like I do have HDMI port on the Dell computer. Have two of them but they don't look the same.

I got the "256MB ATI Radeon HD 3650 Vostro" and it looks like this but other side is up on the ports.
http://www.splusdirect.com/images/p...50-video_graphics_card-B382-K629C-image-2.jpg

Hard to see the ports but the center one is not the same as other hdmi ports so not sure what it is. 
But hey this would be great to use that on the HDTV, Monitor Combo.

Could I also keep using the Dell Monitor and have two monitors? 
That way I can have the TV on at the same time I am online.

OK that other port I found out is an "Display Port"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

hewee said:


> Could I also keep using the Dell Monitor and have two monitors?
> That way I can have the TV on at the same time I am online.


I love my Samsung tv! No issues whatsoever in the past 6 months or so.

Anyway, you should be able to hook the TV into the hmdi and use it as a second monitor. To watch TV when you want, just change the input on the TV.

We also waited forever to get a LCD. Our old TV finally gave out, giving us a reason.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes glad I made the change after all these years. I just wanted to play less and new it cost so much more. Got to say shopping and picking out a CRT was easy. A LCD is very hard.
Just getting all the Detail on them is harder because what they list on one model is not listed on another so to hard to understand.

But got to where I needed to buy a converter box and those you can not look at to see how they work and I used one from my brother and it makes you hate it. Long wait times to change channels, not volume control. Did show how good the signal strength and that was nice.

Wish Samsung had the signal strength on channels.

Love the remote. You don't need to point at the tv to have it work. It can point away from the tv and still work and the old tv and Comcast remote had to point right at the tv and cable box. Comcast was the worse and you have to take the battery out and pit back to get them to work for what ever reason I don't know.

But just a clearer picture and many more colors is like WOW. 
I know I can get a better one but Samsung is a good brand I like and my 19" Samsung CRT monitor I love. A LCD is nicer but I like the tube better when using Graphic Programs.
Now Graphic Programs may be a whole lot better on the Samsung tv/monitor with the HDMI. They cost a lot for HDMI cables.

Got the cable here for $20.00 I think from when CompUSA was closing down the stores but really nothing to hook them to.
Samsung tv has has 5 RCA jacks so not need to have this big cable and I don't have anything else to hook the other end to either. I got tons of RCA cables for my old system.
Old Yamaha AVC-50
http://forums.klipsch.com/forums/t/127847.aspx

Been boxed up for years but it was great to use to get the other main amp to do more and get 4 channels, A couple VCR's, Tv's and more and with other switch boxes and cables every where I was able to watch any channel and record any or watch one VCR and record from the other.

So only added plug are the video on old VCR and Yamaha AVC-50

Wonder what this cable here is worth?


----------

